# لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في حياتنا



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2013)

*




*



*لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في حياتنا.... *

*انت يا مدبر امورنا واعمالنا....*

*انت ربي بحكمتك تعرف خيرنا ....*

*فاختر لنا ربي ما يناسبنا..*

*ليس فقط ان وافقت امنياتنا*

*.حتى ولو خالفت خياراتنا.... *

*فلتكن مشيئتك يا الهنا .....*

*ولك منا محبتنا وشكرنا...*

*امين*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*لكتن مشيئتك واسلوبك وتدبيرك يارب في حياتنا
اميييييييييين
*
ربنا يباركك ياكوكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)

*امين يارب لتكن مشيئتك فى كل شىء 
ميرسى اووووووووى على الصلاة الجميلة دى *​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لكتن مشيئتك واسلوبك وتدبيرك يارب في حياتنا*
> *اميييييييييين*
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياكوكي


 
شكرا  ياقمر على محبتك ومرورك على موضوعي
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين يارب لتكن مشيئتك فى كل شىء *​
> *ميرسى اووووووووى على الصلاة الجميلة دى *​



ميرسي جدا  لمرورك  يارورو
ربنا يعطيك كل نعمه​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

امين يارب 

لتكن مشيئتك وارادتك يارب 

شكرااااااااا كلدانيه حبيبتى
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يناير 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك رضين بحكم الرب


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> امين يارب
> 
> 
> لتكن مشيئتك وارادتك يارب
> ...



 مرسي كتير ياغالية نورتي موضوعي
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لتكن مشيئتك رضين بحكم الرب


اميييين
شكراعلى المرور 
بركة الرب معك حضرتك​


----------



## DODY2010 (20 يناير 2013)

لتكن مشئتك ف كل امور حياتنا يارب .امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2013)

اميين يا رب المجد-- لتكن مشيئتك يا رب فى كل شىء--
 اشكرك --
 الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اميين يا رب المجد-- لتكن مشيئتك يا رب فى كل شىء--
> اشكرك --
> الرب يباركك


اميين
اشكرك ياقمر لمرورك وردك
نعمة الرب معكي​


----------

